# All you nigi breeders, I have a question about a bloodline



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok so I am doing a pedigree on a buck of mine. I cannot seem to fine the Sire and Dam of Wood Haven Farms Jane Doe, she is the dam to Wood Haven Farms Buck Owen. If anyone can find the sire and dam to this doe I will greatly appreciate it !!!!!!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok I lied, she is the grandmother to buck owens :roll: its late I need to go to bed!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I did some searching for her but found nothing past her. She's not in any of my pedigrees either.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah I cant find her anywhere. I am gonna have to email some people.


----------

